
Ask HN: Has anyone done a GV Sprint? - Richallen1
I am a single founder and thinking of using Google Ventures Sprint method to test a new idea and prototype within 5 days. Has anyone done one before? Either in a team or alone?
======
achow
Not a direct answer, but..

Are you aware that they have published a book on it few weeks back? Going
through it as of writing this. It is very detailed and prescriptive. If you
read it, you would have a very good idea on how to run one yourself.

[http://www.amazon.com/Sprint-Solve-Problems-Test-
Ideas/dp/15...](http://www.amazon.com/Sprint-Solve-Problems-Test-
Ideas/dp/150112174X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458719746&sr=8-1&keywords=sprint)

